# What is it with the Arcobaleno?



## Marz

I could only find one reference to the Eddy Merckx Arcobaleno in this forum. Has this been a rare or unpopular frame? I've only known about it because one of the blokes who works at Ivanhoe Cycles in Melbourne rides one and when I initially glanced at it from afar at the coffee shop I saw it was a Merckx but didn't discern anything else. Looked like a Corsa at a distance.

Any advantage to the Neuron tubing? Or are people into it because, until Innergel uncovered Aladdin's...er I mean Rashid's world of wonders it was something different and exotic? Another one for the collection, perhaps?

I'm intrigued in an excited and upbeat way.


----------



## zmudshark

Never imported to the USA, and lord knows, the world revolves around america.

From what I've seen, Rashid's Arcobaleno's are a latter version, not fully lugged. I was under the impression that the early ones were fully lugged. Maybe someone has more info or can correct my mis-understandings.Data seems to be hard to come by, at least in English.


----------



## Marz

Thanks zmudshark, that explains it then. And yes the world does seem to revolve around America. Look at the sub-prime crisis, the aftershocks are being felt here in Oz.


----------



## cannibal

Marz said:


> I could only find one reference to the Eddy Merckx Arcobaleno in this forum. Has this been a rare or unpopular frame? I've only known about it because one of the blokes who works at Ivanhoe Cycles in Melbourne rides one and when I initially glanced at it from afar at the coffee shop I saw it was a Merckx but didn't discern anything else. Looked like a Corsa at a distance.
> 
> 
> Any advantage to the Neuron tubing? Or are people into it because, until Innergel uncovered Aladdin's...er I mean Rashid's world of wonders it was something different and exotic? Another one for the collection, perhaps?
> 
> I'm intrigued in an excited and upbeat way.


Hey Marz,
you live in Australia, correct? I've never been but it is one of my dreams to see before I'm pushing daisies. When you get a chance, check out the thread Belgian Beauties. I just bought one and claimed official ownership of it recently. I gave some brief observations based on my MXL and newly acquired Corso Strada, definitely an anomoly. No lugs on the head tube, but it's lugged on the seat tube. The seat stays are huge in terms of diameter compared to my MXL and new Strada. The seat post binder bolt location is unique to me. It's on the the top tube driveside, just a hair in front of the seat tube. I've never seen that before on a Merckx. Visually, it's stunning. I hope it was unpopular because of the carbon craze and not due to performance defects. Merckx has never let me down in the past.


----------



## Marz

Hi Cannibal,

Congratulations, beautiful bikes especially the pearlescent OS strada, my prefered colour scheme.

Yes, I saw them when you initially posted them as I've become obsessed with the Merckx forum. Please post a ride report when you've built the Arcobaleno (means 'rainbow' in Italian). I'm interested to know what the Neuron tubing is about.

I'm hoping to get a package from Rashid tomorrow morning but because it's the weekend I'm up for $70 in storage fees as the customs office doesn't work weekends. Everyone else works 24/7 in our modern consumer era but not, it seems, government depts.

Anytime you're in Melbourne, which is the cycling capital of Australia, you're most welcome to drop by.


----------



## r_mutt

for what it's worth, afaik, the (newish) retro cinelli supercorsa also uses columbus neuron tubing.


----------



## tarwheel2

Arcobaleno were imported to the US, they just aren't very common. I actually bought a used one from somebody on eBAY, but the frame was crash damaged and I returned it to the seller. The frame was very similar to my Corsa 01 but lighter. All of the Arcobalenos I have seen (3 of them) were painted in the Team GAN colors -- blue with yellow decals.


----------



## cannibal

Marz said:


> Hi Cannibal,
> 
> Congratulations, beautiful bikes especially the pearlescent OS strada, my prefered colour scheme.
> 
> Yes, I saw them when you initially posted them as I've become obsessed with the Merckx forum. Please post a ride report when you've built the Arcobaleno (means 'rainbow' in Italian). I'm interested to know what the Neuron tubing is about.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a package from Rashid tomorrow morning but because it's the weekend I'm up for $70 in storage fees as the customs office doesn't work weekends. Everyone else works 24/7 in our modern consumer era but not, it seems, government depts.
> 
> Anytime you're in Melbourne, which is the cycling capital of Australia, you're most welcome to drop by.


Hey Marz,

let me preface this by saying I'm no technical or tubing "guru', but I have been riding steel E. merckx frames for twenty years. The Neuron decal reads Acciaio Nivacrom custom E. Merckx. My MXL decal reads the same thing except replace MXL with Neuron. The Brain decal reads acciaio CroMo custom E. Merckx. I believe acciaio translates as reinforced in English??? 

My assessment of the Neuron: it's the same superlative quality of steel as the MXL, but it's drawn differently in terms of shapes, diameters and wall thicknesses, just an educated guess based on visual comparison. I'm dumbfounded regarding the lack of lugs on the head tube. It's different and I love it. Is that filet brazing? 

Thanks for the invitation to stop by to see you in Melbourne. Let me extend the same courtesy to you. If you're ever in Southern CA, you are welcome to drop by the "chateaux relaxo" in Long Beach for a ride, surf or a visit to the local pub.

Incidentally, next week, I'm headed for Belgium to visit my Mom for a week. I'll be stopping by the Merckx factory for a visit.

P.S. looking forward to see pics of your new frame(s).


----------



## nickb4

*Steel*

Acciaio is Steel in Italian


----------



## ctam

I was reading an article the other day in one of my old cycling magazines and it says Neuron tubing is round on the outside but it is ovalized on the inside. Does that make sense??? The extra material from butting the tube is places on 2 sides only so the tube is thin on 2 sides and thick on the other 2 sides. They then orient the ovals in different positions depending on if the tube is at the BB or at the head tube....etc. It's sorta like MAX tubing only the ovals are on the inside of the tubing. 

....I bet that got everyone scratching their heads in confusion.


----------



## barry1021

*nick*



nickb4 said:


> Acciaio is Steel in Italian


did you score the 58??


----------



## Guest

ctam said:


> I was reading an article the other day in one of my old cycling magazines and it says Neuron tubing is round on the outside but it is ovalized on the inside. Does that make sense??? The extra material from butting the tube is places on 2 sides only so the tube is thin on 2 sides and thick on the other 2 sides. They then orient the ovals in different positions depending on if the tube is at the BB or at the head tube....etc. It's sorta like MAX tubing only the ovals are on the inside of the tubing.
> 
> ....I bet that got everyone scratching their heads in confusion.


That is correct.

It is a very lightweight tubing and oversized dimensions.

Stiffer ride than an MXL but similar theory - more advanced in application.


----------



## nickb4

Yes Barry, I ordered the 58. I owe you a big Thanks for giving your spot up to me!!!!!


----------



## cannibal

*Interesting*



ctam said:


> I was reading an article the other day in one of my old cycling magazines and it says Neuron tubing is round on the outside but it is ovalized on the inside. Does that make sense??? The extra material from butting the tube is places on 2 sides only so the tube is thin on 2 sides and thick on the other 2 sides. They then orient the ovals in different positions depending on if the tube is at the BB or at the head tube....etc. It's sorta like MAX tubing only the ovals are on the inside of the tubing.
> 
> ....I bet that got everyone scratching their heads in confusion.


Is that why the head tube has no lugs? What about the lack of evidence of welds on the head tube? Filet brazed or some other procedure? I don't see any beads like you would with aluminum?


----------



## barry1021

nickb4 said:


> Yes Barry, I ordered the 58. I owe you a big Thanks for giving your spot up to me!!!!!


cool!!

b21


----------

